# Marriott Newport Coast Villas, Newport Coast, CA, 2/21/15 - 2/28/15



## TomF (Jan 19, 2015)

Marriott Newport Coast Villas, Newport Coast, CA
2-bedroom, 2-bath villa, sleeps 8.  Saturday check-in.  $700.00

Beautiful resort, one of Marriott's finest.  Villas go for $299/night for this week through Marriott.

Full details about this resort can be found at https://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/laxnc-marriotts-newport-coast-villas/

Private message me, call me at 858-484-8668, or e-mail me at tom dot fota at gmail.com (preferred).  

*Please include your contact info, such as phone and e-mail* so that I can get back to you directly.


----------



## Zib (Jan 20, 2015)

Would LOVE this one but we'll be in Mexico until March 6th.  Any chance of moving the week to mid march or later?  I feel so bad that Feb is the only month we can't go!


----------



## owe222 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Newport Coast*

Sent you a pm ,would like to purchase your week


----------



## TomF (Jan 20, 2015)

Zib said:


> Would LOVE this one but we'll be in Mexico until March 6th.  Any chance of moving the week to mid march or later?  I feel so bad that Feb is the only month we can't go!



You can't change the check-in date within 60 days of check-in.  That's what this forum is for, to try and recoup some of your maintenance fee because it's within 45 days of check-in and you can't do anything else with your timeshare.


----------



## TomF (Jan 20, 2015)

owe222 said:


> Sent you a pm ,would like to purchase your week



Replied to your pm.


----------



## TomF (Jan 20, 2015)

owe222 said:


> Sent you a pm ,would like to purchase your week





TomF said:


> Replied to your pm.



owe22 changed his mind, villa is still available, I have one other person interested who will know tomorrow.


----------



## cal3307 (Jan 21, 2015)

TomF said:


> owe22 changed his mind, villa is still available, I have one other person interested who will know tomorrow.


I am interested if it is still available. I sent you a PM. Thanks. Cal


----------



## TomF (Jan 23, 2015)

The villa has been rented through Redweek for $950.  Didn't quite recoup my maintenance fees, but close!


----------

